# Bird House Construction



## DJDCONTRACTOR (Dec 15, 2006)

I am looking for the price per square inch for vinyl siding on a birdhouse. We will also be adding plumbing, marble floors and a finished basement. Also, we will be attaching a 5"x 10" sunroom. Just looking for the average going rate. Please no sarcasm. Only serious responses.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

No, not me. But the guys below me will have problems with these 3 words : *bird house, going rate, and no sarcasm!!?? :whistling*


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

You want this quoted in "chicken feed?"...:thumbup:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

could you convert that to square millimeters that's what the going rate on bird house chart is in.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Who is cutting the check ? You or the birds ?


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll have to build it like a 3000 sq ft home, charge you that way then you can just demo what you don't need!!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got 2 crows and 1 bluejay, they said they'll do the whole job for room and board, estimated time 5-7 days.


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't believe it!! 

You haven't tried calling "Woody the wood pecker!!?" 

I hear his rates are pretty competitive. He will probably need Daffy Duck and Bugs bunny for the hard labour for a massive project like that....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just don't ask the _mocking_ bird. :whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

B.K said:


> I can't believe it!!
> 
> You haven't tried calling "Woody the wood pecker!!?"
> 
> I hear his rates are pretty competitive. He will probably need Daffy Duck and Bugs bunny for the hard labour for a massive project like that....


Woody the wood pecker? Ok, now it's war, since I live just north of Toronto, I'm getting the whole Blue Jays team in, job done in two days:laughing:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I got .69 cents a sq. inch for the siding,but the plumbing is gonna kill you at 1.75 per minute.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you pay peanuts you'll get monkeys. It could be the start of a zoo


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

No skylights?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Will it include a bird bath?...if so we'll need a plumbing permit...:thumbsup:


----------



## DJDCONTRACTOR (Dec 15, 2006)

*I was just wondering what to charge?*

I've never done this kind of a work. I'm a certified and licensed professional wrestler. The customer is looking to install a bathroom...that's why the plumbing is necessary. I just need the exact going rate. These customers are a bunch of peckers and I'm not sure what they can afford.:shutup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeebus this has me rolling :lol: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

tree fiddy


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't forget to pull a permit!


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

It all depends on OSHA requyirements. Will my bird crew have to have fall protection?

Joe


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I wouldn't touch the job. I tried to talk to the residents once and all they could say is "cheap, cheap, cheap"


Bird brains- pfft


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Just don't ask the _mocking_ bird. :whistling


Yep. They would just tell you to get the flock out of here.:jester:

Then the feathers would really fly... Personally, I don't give a hoot.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

make sure you use felt under the siding


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

Them birds are starting to live better then us .:whistling

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80640242/


----------



## windygorge (Dec 6, 2012)

this thread had to fallen under "the best of" threads. :laughing::laughing::laughing: i think i peed my pants


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

This one is for the birds.
Just wing it.
I love puns. :laughing:


----------

